# Cinematic Studio Strings Demo (original composition)



## IvanHuorMusic (Jan 30, 2020)

Hey Everyone!

Back again with a quick youtube video. I picked up CSS as my first string library after seeing all the love it was getting on the forum. It definitely didn't disappoint! I've since acquired others, but always come back to this one. The legato scripting is just so smooth. I wrote this quick little piece about a year ago, but only just got around to putting together a video for it.

Hope you enjoy. Would love to hear your feedback  !


----------



## Boberg (Jan 30, 2020)

Very beautiful, fantastic work! 

Been thinking about getting CSS for quite some time now, and this pretty much sealed the deal. Did you do any specific treatment to the strings here?


----------



## BassClef (Jan 30, 2020)

Nicely done... thanks for sharing.


----------



## IvanHuorMusic (Jan 30, 2020)

Boberg said:


> Very beautiful, fantastic work!
> 
> Been thinking about getting CSS for quite some time now, and this pretty much sealed the deal. Did you do any specific treatment to the strings here?



Thanks for listening! Yes, I did treat it with EQ and compression. The strings are naturally very dark.

I put a HPF on every track - 40hz for bass, 60hz for cello, 80hz for viola and 100hz violin. I also EQed the entire Legato Strings bus with a slight dip around 500hz, slight bump around 1k, and a high shelf beginning around 4k. 1-2 db at most.

Compression is something gentle like 1-2 db reduction at a 2:1 ratio. A touch of the NI transient master on the staccato shorts too.

Slapped on Ozone at the end mainly for the limiter. The EQ curve the master assitance suggested was super minimal like 1db boost / dip here and there.

That's about it. I could have just left it without EQ too. The library sounds amazing out of the box. Let me know if you have any more questions .


----------



## IvanHuorMusic (Jan 30, 2020)

BassClef said:


> Nicely done... thanks for sharing.



Thank you for listening . Feel free to check out my other sample library demos on my YT channel if this one was helpful in any way to you. I'm thinking of doing one with the free LABS libraries from spitfire next.


----------



## Go To 11 (Apr 20, 2020)

IvanHuorMusic said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> Back again with a quick youtube video. I picked up CSS as my first string library after seeing all the love it was getting on the forum. It definitely didn't disappoint! I've since acquired others, but always come back to this one. The legato scripting is just so smooth. I wrote this quick little piece about a year ago, but only just got around to putting together a video for it.
> 
> Hope you enjoy. Would love to hear your feedback  !



Beautiful sound and nicely laid out demo. Thanks!


----------



## sathyva (Apr 20, 2020)

IvanHuorMusic said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> Back again with a quick youtube video. I picked up CSS as my first string library after seeing all the love it was getting on the forum. It definitely didn't disappoint! I've since acquired others, but always come back to this one. The legato scripting is just so smooth. I wrote this quick little piece about a year ago, but only just got around to putting together a video for it.
> 
> Hope you enjoy. Would love to hear your feedback  !




Beautiful use of the wonderful CSS ! Bravo !


----------



## Ifness (Apr 27, 2020)

Great work! Shows off the string library very well.


----------

